# {RESOLVED} Excel: Can't Delete Worksheet



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

i have a set of excel worksheets (a workbook ?) with lots of years worth of data that needs to be kept, but i've copied to another name and now want to get rid of some of the old years data on the sheet that i'm working on i.e. current year; but that option is grayed on the edit menu. and no the sheet is not protected. thanks in advance.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi jimi,
Welcome, If you you want to delete the old data sheet, just find the sheet where you saved it and delete it with right click. Or highlight the data you want to delete in the sheet and hit dlete on the keyboard.


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

this "problem" is solved, we are running a peer to peer network and most users have a folder they've called shared, original eh, anyway within excel>tools>share workbook the option to let muliple users update the spreadsheet simultaeously disables the option to delete the worksheet FYI thanks again


----------

